# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Infeksionet seksualisht te transmetueshme-HPV

## Bekim Ismaili

HPV Papillomavirus 
Ky artikull mbulon tiparet e përgjithshme biologjike e papillomaviruseve te njeriut.
HPV-te, i quajtur edhe papillomaviruset njerëzore, në një grup prej më shumë se 150 llojesh të lidhura mes vete. Më shumë se 40 prej këtyre viruseve mund të përhapet lehtë përmes kontaktit të drejtpërdrejtë lëkurë-në-lëkurë, gjatë seksit vaginal, anal, oral.
HPV infeksionet janë më të zakonshme në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Në fakt, më shumë se gjysma e njerëzve seksualisht aktivë janë infektuar me një ose më shumë lloje te HPV-se. Hulumtimet e fundit tregojnë se, në çdo moment te kohes 42,5 për qind e femrave kanë infeksione gjenitale me HPV, ndërsa më pak se 7 për qind e të rriturve kanë infeksione orale me HPV. 
Papillomavirusi i njeriut (HPV) është një virusi nga familja e papillomavirus qe është e aftë të infektoje humanoidet. Ashtu si të gjitha papillomaviruses, HPVs krijojnë infeksione produktive vetëm në keratinocytest e lëkurës ose mukozës. Më shumë se 30 deri në 40 lloje të HPV janë transmetuar zakonisht përmes kontaktit seksual dhe infektojnë rajonin anogenital . Disa lloje të HPV seksualisht të transmetueshme mund të shkaktojë lythat gjenitale.
HPVs seksualisht të transmetueshme bien në dy kategori:
	HPV-te me rezik te lehte, të cilat nuk shkaktojnë kancerin e lëkurës, por mund të shkaktojë lythat (i njohur teknikisht si condylomata acuminata) në ose rreth organeve gjenitale ose anusit. Për shembull, llojet e HPV 6 dhe 11 shkakton 90 për qind e të gjithë lythat gjenitale.
	HPV-te me rrezik të lartë, ose oncogenic, të cilat mund të shkaktojnë kancerin. Dy prej tyre, lloje të HPV 16 dhe 18, janë përgjegjës për shumicën e kancereve HPV-se. Dy prej atyre llojeve të HPV-se 16 dhe 18, janë përgjegjës për shumicën e kancereve te shkaktuar nga HPV.

Ndërsa shumica e llojeve të njohura të HPV nuk shkaktojnë asnjë simptomë në shumicën e njerëzve, disa lloje mund të shkaktojë lythat (verrucae), ndërsa të tjerët mund te një pakicë e rasteve - të çojë deri në kancer të qafës së mitrës , vulvë , vaginës, penis , orofaringut dhe anusit. Kohët e fundit, HPV ka qenë i lidhur me rritje të rrezikut të sëmundjes kardiovaskulare. Përveç kësaj, HPV 16 dhe 18 janë infeksione te lidhur fort me një raport ne rritje te shanseve per zhvillim të kancerit oropharyngeal. Infeksioni me HPV është shkaku i gati të gjitha rastet e kancerit të qafës së mitrës . 

Shenjat dhe simptomat
Mbi 120 lloje të HPV janë identifikuar dhe janë të referuara nga numrat. Lojet 16, 18, 31, 33, 35, 39, 45, 51, 52, 56, 58, 59, 68, 73, dhe 82 janë kancerogjene, do te thote me "rrezik të lartë", seksualisht të transmetueshme, dhe mund të çojë në infeksionet e qafës së mitrës neoplazisë intraepithelial (CIN),neoplazmes vulvar intraepithelial (VIN), neoplazmes penile intraepithelial (PIN), dhe / ose neoplazisë anal intraepithelial (Ain).
lythat e zakonshme shkaktohen nga 2, 7
Lythat shputës nga 1, 2, 4, 63
Lythat ne ambientet e banimit nga 3, 10, 8
Lythat Anogenitale nga 6, 11, 42, 44 dhe të tjerët
Lezionet anale nga 6, 16, 18, 31, 53, 58
Kanceri gjenital me reziku më te lartë nga 16, 18, 31, 45
Kanceri gjenital me reziku ndoshta te mesem nga 33, 35, 39, 51, 52, 56, 58, 59
Kanceri gjenital me reziku ndoshta te vogel, nga 26, 53, 66, 68, 73, 82
Format Epidermodysplasia nga më shumë se 15 lloje
Hiperplazioni ne qendrat epiteliale (me goje), nga 13, 32
Papilloma orale 6, 7, 11, 16, 32
Kanceri Oropharyngeal nga 16
Cista ne vukoze nga 60
Papillomatosis laryngeal nga 6,11

Në mbarë botën në vitin 2002, rreth 561.200 raste të reja të kancerit (5.2% të të gjithë kancereve të reja) ishin për shkak të HPV, duke e bërë HPV një nga shkaqet më të rëndësishme infektive të kancerit. 84% e kancereve të qafës së mitrës të rasteve te reja ishin në botën në zhvillim, krahasuar me rreth 50% të të gjithë kancereve të reja. Me rrezik të lartë me rrezik të lartë oncogenic lloje HPV (duke përfshirë HPV 16 dhe HPV 18) janë të lidhur me 99,7% të të gjithë kancereve qafës së mitrës. Llojet e HPV (duke përfshirë HPV 16 dhe HPV 18) janë të lidhur me 99,7% të të gjithë kancereve te qafës së mitrës.
HPVs seksualisht të transmetueshme të shkaktuara edhe nga një pjesë e madhe e kancereve anale dhe rreth 25% të kancerit të gojës dhe fytit ne  pjesen e sipërme (orofaringut), zakonisht i pranishëm në bajame, dhe HPV është e lidhur dhe zvillohet në kancer oral tek jo-duhanpirësit. Mardheniet seksuale orale dhe anale me një partner të infektuar me HPV mund të rrisë rrezikun e zhvillimit te këtyre llojeve të kancereve.
Studimet tregojnë një lidhje mes infeksionit HPV dhe kancerit penile dhe atij anal se rreziku për kancerin anal është 17-31 herë më të lartë në mesin e meshkujve homoseksualë dhe biseksualë se në mesin e njerëzve heteroseksualë.

Lythat gjenital
Lythat gjenitale ose anale (condylomata acuminata ose lythat veneriane) janë shenja më e lehtë per të njohur të infektuarit me HPV gjenitale. Edhe pse ka një shumëllojshmëri të gjerë të llojeve të HPV mund të shkaktojë lythat gjenitale, llojet e 6 dhe 11 përbëjnë rreth 90% të të gjitha rasteve.
Shumica e njerëzve që fitojnë HPV gjenitale ne mardheniet lezbike jane të qartë te infeksioner me shpejtësi pa simptome gjate zhvillimit. Njerëzit mund të transmetojnë virusin tek të tjerët edhe në qoftë se ata nuk shfaqin simptoma dukshme të infeksionit.
Llojet e HPV që tentojnë të shkaktojë lythat gjenitale nuk janë ato që shkaktojnë kancerin e qafës së mitrës. Që një individ mund të jete i/e infektuar me lloje të shumta të HPV, prania e lythat nuk e përjashton mundësinë e rrezikut të lartë me lloje të virusit edhe nese qenë i pranishëm.
Llojet e HPV që shkaktojnë lythat gjenitale janë zakonisht të ndryshme nga llojet që shkaktojnë lytha në pjesë të tjera të trupit, të tilla si duart ose kofshët e brendshme.

Edhe pse disa lloje gjenitale te HPV mund të transmetohet nga nëna tek fëmija gjatë lindjes, paraqitja e sëmundjeve të lidhura me HPV gjenitale tek te sapolindurit është e rrallë. Transmetimit perinatal të llojeve të HPV 6 dhe 11 mund të rezultojë në zhvillimin e mitur te papillomatosis respiratore (JORRP). JORRP është shumë e rrallë, rreth 2 raste për 100.000 fëmijë.

Faktorë të tjerë mund të rrisë rrezikun e kancerit në zhvillim, pas një infeksioni HPV me rrezik të lartë Pirje duhani
	Duke pasur një sistem të dobësuar imunitar
	Duke pasur shumë fëmijë (për rritje të rrezikut të kancerit të qafës së mitrës)
	Përdorimi afatgjatë orale kontraceptive (për rritje të rrezikut të kancerit të qafës së mitrës)
	higjienës se varfer orale (për rritje të rrezikut të kancerit oropharyngeal)
	Inflamacion kronik

infeksionet gjenitale
infeksionet e mitrës nga ato lloje të infeksionit HPV kanë Kohen e fundit marrë shumicën e vëmendjes nga studimet shkencore. Infeksionet HPV në atë zonë janë transmetuar kryesisht përmes aktit seksual. Nga 120 papillomaviruse te njohur tek humanoidet, 51 specieve dhe tre nengrupe infektojnë mukozën gjenitale. Nga këto 31 janë konsideruar të paraqesin një rrezik të ulët të carcinogensis, 17 janë konsideruar të jenë me rrezik të lartë dhe 6 janë rrezik të ndërmjetme.
Në qoftë se një grua kolegj ka të paktën një partner të ndryshëm në vit për katër vite, probabiliteti se ajo do të largohet kolegj me një infeksion HPV është më i madh se 85%.Prezervativët plotësisht nuk jane forme e mjaftueshme të mbrojne nga virusi, sepse zonat përreth organeve gjenitale përfshirë zonën e brendshme te kofshëve nuk janë të mbuluara, duke ekspozuar këto zona të lëkurës të personit të infektuar.

Studimet kanë treguar se transmetimin e HPV-se midis duarve dhe organe gjenitale të njëjtit person dhe partnerëve seksualë. Kontaktet joseksual me dorë duket se ka pak ose aspak rol në transmetimin e HPV-se. Në një raport të veçantë për infeksion gjenital me HPV, 1% e grave virgjër jane te infektuar me HPV gjenitale. 
Perdorimi i objekteve të kontaminuara ndoshta mund të transmetojë HPV. Edhe pse është e mundur, qe transmetimi nga rrugët e tjera eshte me i ulet se sa nga marrëdhëniet seksuale, është më pak e zakonshme për infeksion gjenital femëror HPV.  Lojrat seksuale me gishta ne organet gjenitale. është një mënyrë e mundshme e transmetimit por nuk ka gjasa të jetë një burim i rëndësishëm.

Infeksioni mund të parandalohet HPV?
Mënyra më e besueshme për të parandaluar infeksionin me një rrezik të lartë ose të ulët me HPV është për të shmangur çdo kontakt lëkurë-në-lëkurë, me gojë, anal, ose prekjet gjenitale me një person tjetër te ifektuar. Për ata që janë seksualisht active ne preiudha afat gjate, marrëdhënie reciprokisht monogame me një partner të painfektuar është strategjia më e mundshme për të parandaluar infeksionin HPV .Megjithatë, për shkak të mungesës së simptomave është e vështirë të dihet nëse një partner i cili ka qenë seksualisht aktive në të kaluarën është i infektuar aktualisht me HPV.
Hulumtimet kanë treguar se përdorimi i saktë dhe i qëndrueshëm i prezervativëve mund të zvogëlojë transmetimin e HPVs midis partnerëve seksualë por nuk eshte I mjaftueshem kjo menyre. Zonat që nuk mbulohen nga një prezervativ mund të jenë të infektuar me virusin, ndonëse nuk kanë gjasa për të siguruar mbrojtje të plotë kundër përhapjes së virusit.
Food and Drug Administration (FDA) ka aprovuar dy vaksina HPV: Gardasil ® për parandalimin e viruseve ne qafën së mitrës, anale, vulvare, dhe kancerit vaginale, si dhe lezione në këto inde dhe lythat gjenital qe shkaktohen nga infeksioni me HPV; dhe Cervarix ® për parandalimin e kancerit të qafës së mitrës dhe lezioneve ne qafën e mitrës qe shkaktohet nga infeksioni me HPV. Të dyja vaksinat janë shumë efektive në parandalimin e infeksioneve me HPV 16 dhe te llojit 18.Gardasil gjithashtu parandalon infeksionin me lloje të HPV 6 dhe 11. Këto vaksina nuk janë miratuar për parandalimin e kancerit penile ose oropharyngeal.

Si zbulohen infeksionet me HPV?
Infeksionet HPV mund të zbulohen duke testuar një mostër te qelizave për të parë nëse ato përmbajnë ADN ose ARN virale.
Testi më i zakonshëm zbulon ADN me rrezik të lartë nga disa lloje te HPV, por kjo nuk mund të identifikojë llojin që eshte I pranishëm. Një tjetër test është specifik për ADN-në nga lloje të HPV 16 dhe 18, të dy llojet që shkaktojnë kancerin. Një test i tretë mund të zbulojë ADN me rrezik te larte nga disa lloje HPV dhe mund të tregojnë nëse HPV-16 dhe HPV-18 është i pranishëm. Një test i katërt zbulon ARN nga më të zakonshme me rrezik të lartë nga disa lloje te HPV. Këto teste mund të zbulojë infeksione HPV para se anomalitë e qelizave janë të dukshme.
Teorikisht, ADN HPV dhe teste ARN mund të përdoren për të identifikuar infeksione me HPV në qelizat e marra nga çdo pjesë të trupit. Megjithatë, testet janë aprovuar nga FDA për vetëm dy tregues: për të ndjekur testimin e grave që duket të ketë anormli nga Pap testI me rezultate për shfaqjen e kancerit të qafës së mitrës në kombinim me një test Pap në mesin e grave mbi moshën 30 vjeçare.
Nuk ka FDA qe eshte miratuar qe testimi te zbuloje infeksionet HPV në meshkuj. Ka edhe metoda të rekomanduara qe nuk ka aktualisht shqyrtim të ngjashme me një test Pap për zbulimin e ndryshimeve qelizore të shkaktuara nga infeksioni HPV në anal, vaginal, vulvar, penile, apo indet oropharyngeal. Megjithatë, kjo është një fushë e hulumtimit të vazhdueshme.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

kerkoni ne web per HPV fotografite dhe shikojeni, ne te ardhmen po nese ndonje nga partneret tuaj ka ndonje simptom nga ato, qofte simptom me i thjeshte apo qofte i pavlefshem per ju, keni ne mendje se mund te ju kushtoje shum per shendetin tuaj, pra shmanguni nga cdo lloj kontakti me ate, qofte dhe pershendetje me dore.
Po nese vete ju keni ndonje simptom te tille apo te ngjashme kudo ne trupin tuaj, kerkoni ndihmen e mjekut, ai do te iu udhezoje konkretisht.

----------

